# Maple burl and copper bracelet



## Barb (Nov 23, 2020)

This is the first time I've ever used the metal frame for a bracelet and I prefer it over the all wooden ones. It looks a bit more professional to me and it's easier to make. I finished it with ca then hit it with the buffing wheel.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 23, 2020)

Very pretty Barb. Nice display and photo too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 23, 2020)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 23, 2020)

Gorgeous work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 23, 2020)

Beautiful bracelet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2020)

Looks amazing! What is the process to fit the wood onto the metal? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 24, 2020)

That is beautiful,awesome job barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Nov 24, 2020)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 24, 2020)

The wood and copper go together perfect!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 24, 2020)

Looks great. Mind saying what the source is for the metal band?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Cool !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 24, 2020)

Beautiful bracelet Barb. The wood looks like it has tiny crystals in it. Hope the copper doesn't turn your wrist green.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 24, 2020)

Beautiful. Nice pairing Barb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 24, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Looks amazing! What is the process to fit the wood onto the metal? Chuck


The copper piece comes apart so I turn a slice to fit inside it just perfectly and make it a little fat on top so I can sand the edges down to blend in nicely. I use epoxy to secure it rather than ca. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Barb (Nov 24, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Looks great. Mind saying what the source is for the metal band?


I got it from https://www.bangleguy.com/bangle_supplies.html. I should've bought more because they're all out of stock now but they do have stainless steel ones in stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 24, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Beautiful bracelet Barb. The wood looks like it has tiny crystals in it. Hope the copper doesn't turn your wrist green.


I think those crystals might be the dust I didn't clean off before taking a pic lol. The green will probably happen but it doesn't take much to clean that off. :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 24, 2020)

I have one stainless steel bracelet insert from bangleguy that I was going to make for my wife, but unfortunately, it didn't fit her wrist, so I haven't used it. For anyone interested in making them, he has some great tutorial videos on his site as well. 

@Barb if you are considering making any more and want a SS one, I would consider a trade for the one I have. I think it is one of the thinner ones, but it has been a while since I looked at it. If interested, let me know and I will get more info for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 24, 2020)

Maverick said:


> I have one stainless steel bracelet insert from bangleguy that I was going to make for my wife, but unfortunately, it didn't fit her wrist, so I haven't used it. For anyone interested in making them, he has some great tutorial videos on his site as well.
> 
> @Barb if you are considering making any more and want a SS one, I would consider a trade for the one I have. I think it is one of the thinner ones, but it has been a while since I looked at it. If interested, let me know and I will get more info for you.


I appreciate that but I have a stainless steel one. I got one of each for my cousin to choose from. Now if you had a copper one, I'd be willing to trade for that. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 24, 2020)

No worries Barb. Totally understand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2020)

That's beautiful Barb. I wish my wife would wear those, but she prefers those alex and ani rope things. 
I'd love to make her one, but oh well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 24, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> That's beautiful Barb. I wish my wife would wear those, but she prefers those alex and ani rope things.
> I'd love to make her one, but oh well.


I almost wish I wore them too but more than likely I'd riun it. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 24, 2020)

Very nice Barb. I suspect that you are way more talented than you let on. Being from a small town i get that. You are very talented and i enjoy your work. Well done that is gorgeous. !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 24, 2020)

Nice piece of jewelry Barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

